# TiVoWeb module: Now Playing with Folders and Sort



## 10203

Just posted a new module to my website.

Enjoy


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

LJ,

Yet another excelent idea by LJ!!

However, when I ran it, I received the following error message (did a full restart too):

--cut here--
action_npf '/' ''
invalid command name "print_nowplayingrow"
while executing
"print_nowplayingrow $chan $rec2 [lindex $show 0] $rcount"
("uplevel" body line 3)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set rec2 [db $db openid [lindex $show 1]]
print_nowplayingrow $chan $rec2 [lindex $show 0] $rcount
incr rcoun..."
(procedure "::action_npf" line 350)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Let me know if you need me to do anything.

Steve


----------



## 10203

Oops! Posted version 2.1 which should fix that!


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

LJ,

Works like a champ! Thanks.

So... where are you storing the folder info -- kinside the tivo db or inside another text file in the tivoweb-tcl directory. If the tivoweb dir, where and what is the name of the file???


----------



## 10203

Glad that fixed it!

The folder data is stored in a file called 'npf' in /var/hack. (I did have it in /var/tmp, but it looks like that directory gets cleared when your TiVo reboots  )

The file stores a list of lists. The first entry of each sub-list is the folder name. Then there are zero or more fsids for programmes you've assigned to that folder.

Possible future enhancements that've come to mind so far:

* Sort the folder list - at the moment it stays in whatever order you create the folders. Into alphabetic order would be the easiest option 

* Auto-assign new recordings to folders - maybe by series or keyword or a combination of both... not sure yet. Ideas anyone?

I notice TiVo have gone for a grouping option on the new kit they showed at CES. Maybe that's a possibility too...


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

LJ,

I think both those "future" enhancements are good ideas. The 2nd one really seems cool. I would figure the best option would be based on the ID that points to the series program ID (FSID???) then you could do it for every episode easily. 

I 'm hoping that Tivo will add the folder option (and the MP3 player !!!) for our Series 1 Tivos too. Only time will tell.


----------



## Vespa

Umm...what is the link?

Update: Never mind...found it in your profile.


----------



## 10203

Just posted version 2.3 which adds auto-assignment by Series and folder sorting.

(Version 2.2 added a new sort order: 'By Folder' and added the 'Mins' column back into the Assign view.)

Suggestions for other features anyone?


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

LJ,

More great features added! Good job. 

While I was organizing my forlders, I came up with a few minor suggestions:

1) Have a category for "unassigned" to quickly find the programs you do not current have assigned to anything - showing all programs makes you sift through everything to find the "unassigned" ones.

2) Give the ability to sort programs by group and/or by program title within the assign listing. Would also be nice to sort by program name to make assigning easier.


----------



## TivoDoc

Sorry to be asking a dumb-ass question but I just got the Tivo-web working a few weeks ago and this is the first additional module I am loading.

Do I simply transfer the text file 'npf.txt' to the modules directory or is there an 'itcl' file as well?

Jeff


----------



## SteveTheITGuy

TivoDoc,

No trouble:

1) Rename the file with the itcl extension (in your case npf.itcl)
2) FTP it to you tivoweb-tcl/modules directory
3) Do a "Quick Restart" from tivoweb.

Good luck.


----------



## jodell

LJ,

Very cool addition to TivoWeb. Thanks for the hard work.

Jeff


----------



## 11274

This module helps organize the now playing list on a single Tivo.

Any chance of adding support to unify the now playing list of
more than one Tivo? It comes to mind since you are now storing
persistant info in /var/hack. Perhaps one tivo could store
the now playing info from others and present a unifed view
through the module.

Quite a leap I guess.


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by SteveTheITGuy _
> More great features added! Good job.


 


> 1) Have a category for "unassigned" to quickly find the programs you do not current have assigned to anything - showing all programs makes you sift through everything to find the "unassigned" ones.


*nod* I agree.


> 2) Give the ability to sort programs by group and/or by program title within the assign listing. Would also be nice to sort by program name to make assigning easier.


*nod* I guess this solves 1) - you could just sort by assigned folder.

jodell: Glad you like it.  Now we just need to persuade TiVo to put it in the series 1 UI ! 



> _Originally posted by km_
> Quite a leap I guess.


*nod* Give me a second TiVo to play with and I'll have a look


----------



## 10203

Just posted version 2.4 - this version rearranges the menu lines to be a bit more intuitive - the sort line only appears when it's active. Also adds sorting to the assignment screen.


----------



## 10203

Just posted version 2.5 to my website - this one adds a new 'Unassigned' menu option. It also defaults to 'by folder' sort next time if the sort line isn't displayed. Have also renamed it from npf.itcl to folders.itcl so it appears in alphabetic order in the menu line.


----------



## TimTrace

I love you, man.

I do, however, get this message when I try to view show details:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_showing '/868299/11' ''
can't read "genrenums": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $genrenums $genre"
("foreach" body line 2)
invoked from within
"foreach genre $genres {
set genreindex [lsearch $genrenums $genre]
if { $genreindex != -1 } {
if { $genrestr != "" } {
append ..."
("uplevel" body line 255)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
if { [regexp {([0-9]*)/(.*)} $objectid junk fsid subobjid] } {
set showing [db $db openidconstruction $fsid $subobjid]
} els..."
(procedure "::action_showing" line 47)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 10203

That'll be because TiVo changed the genres - there's a fix for that here.


----------



## stevehaley

Could you add the series no to the view please.


----------



## sterl1i

I have my Tivo Series2 hooked up to a Linksys USB 10/100tx adapter and then to my Linksys router. I can get the updates from Tivo and my router shows the Tivo but I can't FTP it to access the files.

How do I do this?


----------



## BBQ Chicken

> _Originally posted by sterl1i _
> *I have my Tivo Series2 hooked up to a Linksys USB 10/100tx adapter and then to my Linksys router. I can get the updates from Tivo and my router shows the Tivo but I can't FTP it to access the files.
> 
> How do I do this? *


 As far as i know this is for series 1 only as Tivo locked out the series 2 from all the hacks.


----------



## sterl1i

When has a "lock out" ever mattered to hacks? Where's your sense of challege? If you can "climb a mountain because it's there," you certainly can "hack a lock out because it's there"!!!!


----------



## Combat Medic

Come on Chicken  I've got TivoWeb on my series 2 HDVR2 the unhackable box. Some things have issues, but it works great.

-Mike


----------



## sterl1i

Combat Medic:

You can't be calling me a chicken! I can't even hack my own computer much less anything else! I render anything useless with one touch that's why I come here -- to consult the EXPERTS!


----------



## Combat Medic

No actually I was playing with BBQ Chicken.

-Mike


----------



## dms92969

I can't get Nowplaying or the folder addition to work.. this is what I get...

Please help.. Thanks

bash-2.02# tivoweb console
bash-2.02# TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
folders
NONE can't read "::uktivo": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::uktivo} {
register_module "folders" "Folders" "Now Playing with Sort and Folders"
} else {
register_module "folders" "Folders" "Now Showing w..."
(file "/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/folders.itcl" line 911)
invoked from within
"source $module "
index
NONE can't read "LogoGroups": no such variable
while executing
"foreach fsid $LogoGroups {
RetryTransaction {
set LogoGroupEntry [db $db openid $fsid]
set LogoGroupSpace [dbobj $LogoGroupEntry..."
(procedure "init_logoindex" line 16)
invoked from within
"init_logoindex"
(file "/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/index.itcl" line 541)
invoked from within
"source $module "
info
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
now_playing
phone
resources
Loaded 89 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
Accepting Connections


----------



## jvanber

I get the following error:

-begin------------
action_folders '' ''
can't read "::version3": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::version3} {
RetryTransaction {
set state [db $db open "/State/MyWorld"]
set sort [dbobj $state get NowShowingSortOrder]
}
set nowsh..."
(procedure "::action_folders" line 17)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
-end---------------

I am using tivoweb 1.9.4, however I am using the "falconx" version that supports HDVR2's. I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Please let me know if that's the case.

Thanks!

-Joshua


----------



## 10203

falconx version?  

The 'version3' variable is used quite heavily in the standard version, so I guess the falconx version must be quite a re-write. Can you point me to where I can get more info on it?


----------



## sanderton

The Other Place in the Series 2 forum - it adds dual tuner support and a link to start playing the selected prog in WMP.


----------



## jvanber

Ok, I'll check with them to see if they did something that changed the variables. Thanks.


----------



## wintersn

dms92969

I was getting the same error you are. What OS are you running? I am running 3.0-01-1-000 on a HDR112. Tivoweb 1.9.4

Anyway, got the same error. It looked to me like it couldn't find the 'uktivo=false' string set anywhere. I ended up editing out all the uktivo if-else strings to just go to the non-uktivo code. I'll attach it here. This is for non-uktivo users only, it will get it to work for you on the same tivo software version I am running. I'm not a programmer, just knew enough to cut out the uktivo stuff to get it working for me.

I hope this isn't an inapropriate way to go about this, if LJ can figure out why we don't report a uktivo=false then maybe he can fix it. Hope i'm not stepping on anyones toes here.

Nate

Note:

I've just had to perform the same 'remove uktivo references' from showcase.itcl to get it to work on my Tivo as well. I'm not sure if I'm running any of LJ's other scripts, but this seems to be common to them so far.


----------



## 10203

I think the uktivo variable was introduced around beta 4 or maybe 5 of TiVoWeb. I'd try downloading a fresh copy of 1.9.4 final from lightn's site.


----------



## jvanber

Gentlemen,

Since the tivoweb project has been dormant for a while, a few people who are active at *another* site have decided to improve TivoWeb to account for all the various versions of TIVO as well as all the various platforms. In particular, scheduling recording for dual-tuner units has been implemented. In their enhancement efforts, some minor bugs have presented themselves. At any rate, most of them have been/are being addressed. 

Officially, their latest release is considered Tivoweb-1.9.4.3. I encourage you to check it out. Unfortunately, I *can't* supply a link, but I'm sure you can all find it.

LJ, thanks again for looking into this, and thanks for the great tivoweb modules.

-Joshua


----------



## 10203

Bringing TiVoWeb to more people by supporting more versions, dual tuners etc is IMO a good idea. I wonder what version of TiVoWeb they started with though - the questions I've seen about 'version3' and 'uktivo' variables pop up in the last few days make think it might be quite an old one. Have these people not heard of 'backward compatibilty' ?! 

I have no intention of spending time writing or maintaining extra versions of my modules to run on a new base version of TiVoWeb that isn't backward compatible with Lightn's "1.9.4 final" release.

From the two minutes I spent reading one of the threads at the 'other place' it concerns me that protection for service theft *appears* to have been one of the 'enhancements'. (Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!)

Is there a post I can look at with a list of the new features in 1.9.4.3 ? (PM me or email me if it won't post here )


----------



## jvanber

LJ,

I've forwarded your concerns to the appropriate people. I'm sure they will be very interested to have a module developer's perspective. Hopefully you'll be contacted soon, and hopefully TivoWeb will continue to improve for everyone!

Thanks again!

-Joshua


----------



## wintersn

I reinstalled tivoweb over my existing install. Got everything going, reverted to the original folders/showcase modules and everything seems to work fine. I don't know what could have been different. I'm almost positive I had the 1.9.4 official release.
The only problem after the re-install was that I got a genre problem. I had to download the ui.itcl from thread #1243595 (Can't post link yet). Sorry for the mixup.

Nate


----------



## 10203

No problem. Glad it's working. I think I needed more tea this morning.


----------



## damagi

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *From the two minutes I spent reading one of the threads at the 'other place' it concerns me that protection for service theft *appears* to have been one of the 'enhancements'. (Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!)*


service theft is not an 'enhancement', but rather the removal of anti-service theft code. the bottom line is that the previous code made some moral judgements on some tools which have a number of legitimate uses (as is noted in the thread). anything can be abused, and since dtv took over the subscription stuff for dtivos, the 'service theft' of tivo must be accompanied with dtv service theft...therefore, the script in question does essentially nothign but its true goals of privacy and upgrade prevention when used alone.

one tool that was targeted was 'logsNull', which is simply a tool to clear the log files on the tivo consistently. now, one could say that it is used to cover the tracks of those who steal dtv...well, i guess thats one use. overall, its simply a tool to let you be proactive about your privacy, rather than assuming tivo will keep your viewing data annonymous and/or respect your opt-out status. in these days of laws such as the patriot act in the US, those 'agreements' could be violated, which causes concern for some - who wants the fbi knocking on their door just because they enjoy a certain set of programming which is similar to some terrorist's viewing habits?

for example, while i could easily (and have in the past) restored my image on my dtivo directly, i have found that 25xtreme was a convienient tool to do it quicker and in fewer steps. that tool was labeled as a 'service theft' tool, which i disagree as a completely accurate statement.


----------



## tmf aficionado

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *I have no intention of spending time writing or maintaining extra versions of my modules to run on a new base version of TiVoWeb that isn't backward compatible with Lightn's "1.9.4 final" release.
> 
> From the two minutes I spent reading one of the threads at the 'other place' it concerns me that protection for service theft *appears* to have been one of the 'enhancements'. (Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!)*


I am confused. Are you trying to tell us that your modules will not run properly if the giant ascii middle finger is removed from sched.itcl?


----------



## damagi

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *I have no intention of spending time writing or maintaining extra versions of my modules to run on a new base version of TiVoWeb that isn't backward compatible with Lightn's "1.9.4 final" release.*


there are some good changes to the new release, which could be utilized, but (other than one minor issue which will be updated shortly so i am told) it is totally backwards compatible to the 1.9.4 standard.


----------



## falcontx

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Bringing TiVoWeb to more people by supporting more versions, dual tuners etc is IMO a good idea. I wonder what version of TiVoWeb they started with though - the questions I've seen about 'version3' and 'uktivo' variables pop up in the last few days make think it might be quite an old one. Have these people not heard of 'backward compatibilty' ?!
> 
> I have no intention of spending time writing or maintaining extra versions of my modules to run on a new base version of TiVoWeb that isn't backward compatible with Lightn's "1.9.4 final" release.
> 
> From the two minutes I spent reading one of the threads at the 'other place' it concerns me that protection for service theft *appears* to have been one of the 'enhancements'. (Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong!)
> 
> Is there a post I can look at with a list of the new features in 1.9.4.3 ? (PM me or email me if it won't post here ) *


Hey there. I don't spend too much time at this forum for no other reason than I like the color scheme at the other one better.. ;P Anyhow, jvanber notified me that people were having some compatibility issues with our TiVoWeb release which led me to this thread.

We had replaced the _version3_ variable with a more coder friendly _version_ variable that simply stores the primary version number (ie 3 for 3.x, 4 for 4.x). This was necessary in order to add version specific code for the 4.x users. Anyhow, I have reinstated the _version3_ variable for reasons of backwards compatibilty. The latest download available includes this change.

The _uktivo_ bugs reported earlier have nothing to do with our release, as our project is based upon the 1.9.4 final code, which included said variable.

As far as the removal of the anti-hacking code is concerned, yes, it was removed. I don't steal service, nor do I plan to, but what ticked me off was seeing that stupid ASCII finger flipping me off all the time while I was editing the code. If you're going to try to make some sort of statement with your software, at least try not to be so juvenile about it. Aside from that, I tend to agree with damagi's post.

If you're looking for the latest version of the project to which I am referring, go to the DD forums and look in the 'DirecTiVo Series 2 Hacking' forum for a post titled 'TiVoWeb with DUAL TUNER support + more!'

Additionally, the best way to contact me is via PM on the DD forums.

falcontx


----------



## sanderton

It changed one of the key global variable names (version3 to version) which broke a lot of stuff - has this been put back now?


----------



## falcontx

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *It changed one of the key global variable names (version3 to version) which broke a lot of stuff - has this been put back now? *


As stated in my previous post, this _has_ been fixed in the latest release which can be downloaded at the DD forums.

falcontx


----------



## 10203

_Originally posted by falcontx _
*Hey there. I don't spend too much time at this forum for no other reason than I like the color scheme at the other one better.. ;P*

Yeah, I think you're pretty much stuck with the colours 

*Anyhow, I have reinstated the version3 variable for reasons of backwards compatibilty. The latest download available includes this change.*

Cool. I just didn't see the point having to maintain two different versions. Anyway it's no longer an issue.

*The uktivo bugs reported earlier have nothing to do with our release, as our project is based upon the 1.9.4 final code, which included said variable.*

Yeah, the poster fixed that by downloading a fresh copy of TiVoWeb.

*As far as the removal of the anti-hacking code is concerned, yes, it was removed. I don't steal service, nor do I plan to, but what ticked me off was seeing that stupid ASCII finger flipping me off all the time while I was editing the code. If you're going to try to make some sort of statement with your software, at least try not to be so juvenile about it.*

That ain't my code. Anyway, all that does is generate joke 404s if you request a page that doesn't exist. 

*Aside from that, I tend to agree with damagi's post.*

Yup.

*If you're looking for the latest version of the project to which I am referring, go to the DD forums and look in the 'DirecTiVo Series 2 Hacking' forum for a post titled 'TiVoWeb with DUAL TUNER support + more!'*

Thanks, yeah, I downloaded a copy earlier.

Anyway, I think I've made it clear that:

1. I don't support service theft.
2. I was caffeine deprived this morning. 

Subject closed as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## damagi

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Anyway, I think I've made it clear that:
> 
> 1. I don't support service theft.
> 2. I was caffeine deprived this morning.
> 
> Subject closed as far as I'm concerned. *


sweet, now that we are all on the same page, hopefully we can all move forward in development


----------



## jvanber

LJ,

Thanks for your quick response to my earlier inquiry. I'm glad it looks like everything is taken care of.


----------



## smokie

LJ, I have only just installed TiVoWeb and am therefore a newbie at this. I can't get the module working. I downloaded it to my PC then renamed it to folders.itcl, then ftp'd it to /var/hack/tivoweb.itcl (which is in my path). I even CHMOD'd it (755). And of course did the restart.

I have other modules working at least to some degree, so can you help with getting this one going please? (I'm assuming I'm looking in the right place for it's output - run TiVoWeb, click User Interface then Now Showing. The screen looks exactly as it did before the download.

Thanks


----------



## pahunt

No it appears as a separate menu item on the same level as User Interface


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by smokie _
> *ftp'd it to /var/hack/tivoweb.itcl (which is in my path). *


Modules go in:

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules/

(on a regular set up). No need to chmod.


----------



## smokie

Thanks, but still nothing...

Maybe somehow I have screwed up the download...I think I saved it as a text file then renamed it, then FTPd it. Is that OK?


----------



## pahunt

> _Originally posted by smokie _
> *Thanks, but still nothing...
> 
> Maybe somehow I have screwed up the download...I think I saved it as a text file then renamed it, then FTPd it. Is that OK? *


The saving it as a text file bit has probably converted the file to DOS format. You'll need something like Dos2Unix to convert it back.


----------



## smokie

Now tried that no change - - it has a size in the modules directory of 32493 - any idea if this is correct?

Thanks


----------



## sanderton

You've restarted TiVoWeb, yes?

If so and it still doesn't work, quit TiVoWeb, then run it from telnet using the console switch, ie:

/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console

That will show you the loading of each module, with any error mesages.


----------



## sanderton

> _Originally posted by falcontx _
> *As stated in my previous post, this has been fixed in the latest release which can be downloaded at the DD forums.
> 
> falcontx *


Still people reporting that it hasn't been (see UK forum, DailyMail thread)


----------



## smokie

Aha! Thanks Stuart. Message near the start says:

folders
NONE can't read "::uktivo": no such variable
while executing
"if {$::uktivo} {

and so on.

So...is there a UK version that I need to get? Or a constant I need to set up???

Cheers


----------



## sanderton

Are running "normal" TiVoWeb, or the TiVoWebPlus they are working on on The Other Side?

Normal TiVoWeb (1.9.4) should define that varaible, as (AFAIK) the very latest release of TiVoWebPlus.


----------



## smokie

Good question (I presume!). I followed Steve Jenkins guide to do the install.

The version at the top is 1.9.4b4, from 199.240.141.102 as Steve specifies. I now see that this probably isn't the latest 1.9.4 release, which I've now downloaded. Can I simply install 1.9.4 over the top or will i need to set things up again?


----------



## wintersn

I just deleted my post stating the exact problem I had. You need to get the latest rev, Steve's instructions get beta4, I did the same thing and got he uktivo error.
You can install right over your existing Tivoweb install, thats what I did. You may have to keep track of any files that you have modified that could get overwritten, but you shouldn't have any trouble other than that.

Nate


----------



## smokie

OK, thanks...I'm in the process of doing that.

However, when I run the cpio command I get a load of errors that a newer or same age version exists.

How can I change my command to make it overwrite these? The command I am using is

cpio -H tar -i < tivoweb-tcl-1.9.4.tar

Hopefully this will be my last question...for now anyway ;-)


----------



## falcontx

> _Originally posted by sanderton _
> *Are running "normal" TiVoWeb, or the TiVoWebPlus they are working on on The Other Side?
> 
> Normal TiVoWeb (1.9.4) should define that varaible, as (AFAIK) the very latest release of TiVoWebPlus. *


TivoWebPlus has always included the uktivo variable. The only variable that it went without for a short time was version3.

Also, thanks for mentioning the other thread. I went over there and addressed the issue. It wasn't a matter of module compatibility, but rather external script compatibility.

On another note, I also think it's kinda silly that you cant spell out the name of the DDB forums over here..

falcontx


----------



## kb7sei

I love the module. Thanks for the hard work. 

I did have some enhancement requests though. I was wondering if you had any plans to add an auto-generate feature to it? I would like to have all of my SPs auto-assigned to a folder named with the series name. Basicly, like the grouping feature Tivo added to the 4.x code release. Also, can it do subfolders? So I could have, for example, a "Mystery" category that I put folders in for shows like CSI. 

It would also be nice to be able to play a show from the list. Then I could use TivoWeb as my main UI.  It would be much faster for me.


----------



## jvanber

That's a good idea. An HTML link (e.g. tyshow) for spawning the viewer next to each show. Essentially, this module makes "Now Showing" completely obsolete.


----------



## damagi

based on the code, it appears that this only works with uk tivos (2.5.5) and tivos running 3.x software (those with the SORT backdoor). i tried this on a 5.2 system, and the folders options did not function properly (not surprisingly)


----------



## damagi

> _Originally posted by kb7sei _
> *I did have some enhancement requests though. I was wondering if you had any plans to add an auto-generate feature to it? I would like to have all of my SPs auto-assigned to a folder named with the series name. Basicly, like the grouping feature Tivo added to the 4.x code release. Also, can it do subfolders? So I could have, for example, a "Mystery" category that I put folders in for shows like CSI.*


that would take a lot of effort to say the least. the folders stuff that this module does is related to the way that the tivo mfs stores the now playing list on uk and 3.x tivos. adding folders in the 4.x style is a whole different ballgame.

of course, while not being able to implement it into the true tivo ui, you could implement some basic folder stuff by fundamentally changing how the now playing list is drawn. currently, it essentially just dumps the list as it comes out of the mfs. if the list was pulled out as a list, then some sort of processing could be done before display, such as grouping all those with the same title as is done by 4.x. grouping stuff by "mystery" or some other freeform method would seem to be a bit more tricky


----------



## 10203

_Originally posted by kb7sei _
*I love the module. Thanks for the hard work.*



*I did have some enhancement requests though. I was wondering if you had any plans to add an auto-generate feature to it? I would like to have all of my SPs auto-assigned to a folder named with the series name. *

No plans for that at the moment.

*Basicly, like the grouping feature Tivo added to the 4.x code release.*

4.x?  No idea how that works...

*Also, can it do subfolders?*

Not currently, but that's an option.

*It would also be nice to be able to play a show from the list. Then I could use TivoWeb as my main UI.  It would be much faster for me. *

That's definitely a possibility. It'd take a bit of investigating how the 'screen' module works, so the correct number of (page) ups / downs could be calculated. Might get interesting if TiVo had started recording anther show since you updated the list though. 

_Originally posted by damagi _
*of course, while not being able to implement it into the true tivo ui, you could implement some basic folder stuff by fundamentally changing how the now playing list is drawn. currently, it essentially just dumps the list as it comes out of the mfs. if the list was pulled out as a list, then some sort of processing could be done before display, such as grouping all those with the same title as is done by 4.x.*

Folders.itcl does pull out the data into a list as it stands today. That's how it manages to generate the screens that aren't sorted in 'Classic' order. It means the db gets read twice for the other sorts, but the performance hit's worth it. 

*grouping stuff by "mystery" or some other freeform method would seem to be a bit more tricky *

Depends what you mean by 'grouping'...


----------



## Fofer

Folders - great, love it. Makes scrolling through a long NP list painless. But when I click on a show title, it displays upcoming showings. Why not let me start to PLAY the show from there? (or better yet, a button next to show's title in the folder view.) That way we have a better interface for actually accessing our previously recorded shows.


----------



## mjw3786

I have to say that once I had this working, I am loving it! I am still in awe that I can do all of this with my TiVo...this is becoming my new favorite toy 

Thanks for the awesome module!

Mike


----------



## 10203

Fofer: Not sure how that would work. It'd need to know where the cursor was in Now Playing and cope with NP list changes since you browsed the web page. Could get some interesting results!


----------



## Fofer

LJ: Yes, I've been thinking about this. Seems like the issue is more with TiVoWeb and how it actually works "underneath" the TiVo UI, as opposed to being able to click-and-play directly from TiVoWeb.

I guess I was just hoping this would extend back to TiVoWeb's "Now Showing" pane, or my folder-less DirecTiVo's _actual_ Now Playing screen. Otherwise it's only helpful when I'm gearing to review/modify/delete shows from TiVoWeb, which I rarely do. I'm looking for a way to make _watching_ shows from my overly long NP list.

Still, folders are great and I appreciated them wherever I can get them.


----------



## Fofer

Still loving this module... in fact, I'd appreciate it if I knew how to merge it with the ui.itcl module since the built-in "Now Playing" screen there doesn't work properly on my new box (running 4.0.)

Specifically the "expiry" and "title" sorts give me nothing... only "classic" works. (And apparently can sometimes crash the system.

Yet LJay's module works swimmingly! I'd love to see THIS version invoked from the User Interface : "Now Showing" screen instead.


----------



## tdenson

LJ said:


> Just posted a new module to my website.
> 
> Enjoy


Although I have read the messages in this thread I can't quite see the wood for the trees. If this feature is what I think it is, it is the one missing feature of Tivo that I have been waiting for for years. My basic question is does this folder organisation only apply to a browser based view of the Tivo Now Playing or does it actually appear on the normal TV view ?


----------



## Gunnyman

this only adds folders to tivoweb,
not your tivo.
And I like fofer wish there was a way to get that "view" link from my now showing screen to show up on the folders screen.


----------



## Fofer

tdenson said:


> Although I have read the messages in this thread I can't quite see the wood for the trees. If this feature is what I think it is, it is the one missing feature of Tivo that I have been waiting for for years. My basic question is does this folder organisation only apply to a browser based view of the Tivo Now Playing or does it actually appear on the normal TV view ?


Folders in "Now Playing" on the TiVo is a standard feature of OS 4.x and later... if you get a series 2 standalone you should have this. I ended up hacking my "series 2" DirecTiVo to install 4.x. Yes, MRV and HMO and USB networking are cool. But I really did it for the folders.


----------



## tdenson

Sorry, I'm in the UK and I thought this was an addon for Series 1.


----------



## 10203

It was designed for Series Ones (I'm in the UK too!), but should work on any version.


----------



## tdenson

LJ said:


> It was designed for Series Ones (I'm in the UK too!), but should work on any version.


Excellent. However, still not sure about my original question - does this actually change the on screen Now Playing as well as via Tivoweb ?


----------



## Fofer

tdenson said:


> Excellent. However, still not sure about my original question - does this actually change the on screen Now Playing as well as via Tivoweb ?


No it does not. It's just TiVoWeb. The tivo's NP list stays the same.


----------



## tdenson

That's a shame. My wife is a techno-phobe, but lloves the Tivo, it's the only bit of technology that's ever been a success in our house. Can't get her to use the computer to drive it though.

Tony


----------



## ThurstonX

Just wanted to let you know that I'm running the folders mod on the unit listed in my sig, in TWP 1.1-pre2. _Very_ nice. Wondering how the Auto Assign works. By title (so a new Aqua Teen Hungerforce will end up in that folder)? Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## 10203

Glad you like it. The auto-assign works on the series ID - any future programmes with the same series ID will automatically be put into the same folder as the original assignment.


----------



## ThurstonX

LJ said:


> Glad you like it. The auto-assign works on the series ID - any future programmes with the same series ID will automatically be put into the same folder as the original assignment.


That's what I figured, and so they did. Guess I only need to check one episode out of the lot in the future, huh ;-)


----------



## 10203

Yup


----------



## romby

A suggestion on TiVo Suggestions: Would it be possible to auto-assign them to a Suggestions folder, as has been done in the TiVo OS since version 4?


----------



## 10203

romby said:


> ...version *4*?


Huh?! 

Interesting idea...


----------



## jfs5

Once I am in the Folders section, how can I "view" a programme?

At the moment I have to go back to the User Interface and click on Now Showing which sort of defeats the purpose of the Folders section!

Thanks for guidance on this.


----------



## 10203

How do you mean "view"? The Folders screen has the same info as the Now Playing screen.  Are you using TiVoWeb or TiVoWebPlus??


----------



## sarcuri

I have the regular TiVo in one room and the TiVo HD in another. I am unable to get the HD to sort and group in my "Now Playing List" like I am able to do on my regular TiVo. The "enter" button does not allow me to do it nor does pressing "1" or "2". Can you help me? Thank you!


----------



## justDave

LJ said:


> How do you mean "view"? The Folders screen has the same info as the Now Playing screen.  Are you using TiVoWeb or TiVoWebPlus??


I just "discovered" this module and think it's great. Maybe I can pick up on this dangling issue. I am using TWP. If you set "TyShowLinks = 1" in tivoweb.cfg, an extra column appears in the "Now Showing" grid which is a link that lets you stream the program.

I think it's the only thing that NS has that the Folders view lacks (and is trivial to add).

Thanks!


----------



## mjn

I get the following error when i try to create a folder:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_folders '' 'set "action" "folders";set "sub" "docreate";set "name" "Malcolm";set "submit" "Create Folder";'
couldn't open "/var/hack/npf": no such file or directory
while executing
"open $npffile w"
(procedure "::action_folders" line 92)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I've checked and no, "/var/hack/npf" does not exist. i followed the instructions on your site:

Latest module: version 2.8
(Load to the tivoweb-tcl/modules directory, delete npf.itcl if you were running the old version and do a Quick Restart of TiVoWeb.) 

the full path is /var/hacks/tivoweb-tcl/modules

Thanks.


----------



## 10203

mjn said:


> I get the following error when i try to create a folder:
> 
> couldn't open "/var/hack/npf": no such file or directory


Ok...



> the full path is /var/hacks/tivoweb-tcl/modules


Ahh... looks like you have your hacks in "/var/hack*s*" - folders.itcl is lazy and assumes it's under "/var/hack". If you create an empty "/var/hack" folder it should be happy after that.


----------



## mjn

ok, thanks, i'll give that a try!


----------



## mjn

Yep, that worked, thanks.


----------



## 10203




----------



## Fofer

justDave said:


> I just "discovered" this module and think it's great. Maybe I can pick up on this dangling issue. I am using TWP. If you set "TyShowLinks = 1" in tivoweb.cfg, an extra column appears in the "Now Showing" grid which is a link that lets you stream the program.
> 
> I think it's the only thing that NS has that the Folders view lacks (and is trivial to add).
> 
> Thanks!


Following up on this...

LJ, how difficult would it be to implement this specific column? It's the only function left on the original "Now Showing" grid that your excellent replacement module does not recreate. And so I find myself going back and forth between the two screens (one to check my Now Showing List, and the other to actually start streaming a show.) I'd love to be able to rely on your "Now Showing with Folder and Sort" exclusively.



> To install TyShow streaming links:
> 
> Edit "tivoweb.cfg" in your TivoWebPlus directory and make sure the following line is set as follows:
> TyShowLinks = 1


Second request, not as big of a deal, but certainly helpful: in the standard Now Showing list, I can hover my mouse over an episode title, and a description of the episode (plot synopsis) pops up. This is enabled by the following line in tivoweb.cfg:



Code:


DescriptionHover = 1

It would be great to see those descriptions appear in your module... either as standard text or as a pop-up.

Thanks for the cool add-on!


----------



## 10203

Fofer said:


> LJ, how difficult would it be to implement this specific column? [tyshow]


Difficult? Technically not at all, but we're not allowed to talk about extraction, so you're on your own with that one.


> Second request, not as big of a deal, but certainly helpful: in the standard Now Showing list, I can hover my mouse over an episode title, and a description of the episode (plot synopsis) pops up. This is enabled by the following line in tivoweb.cfg:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DescriptionHover = 1
> 
> It would be great to see those descriptions appear in your module... either as standard text or as a pop-up.


Hmmm, works fine on mine. Maybe TWP handles it in a different way to TW... The folders.itcl code is looking for $::description_hover to be true. Any idea what TWP does when you set DescriptionHover = 1?



> Thanks for the cool add-on!


Glad you like it!


----------



## shutterfriend

Hi,

I am looking into finding a module for tivowebplus that will allow me to change some recordings into a folder that already exists. Can I use the folders.itcl with Tivowebplus and TiVo 7.2?

Thanks.


----------



## Fozzie

Why don't you try it and let us know if it works?


----------



## shutterfriend

Fozzie,

I tried it and it does not work.

LJ,

Will you be looking into creating a version of the folders.itcl to work with the 7.2 verison of TiVo?

Thanks.


----------



## Fozzie

shutterfriend said:


> I tried it and it does not work.


What eactly doesn't work? What error messages do you get etc?


----------



## 10203

shutterfriend said:


> Will you be looking into creating a version of the folders.itcl to work with the 7.2 verison of TiVo?


Bit difficult from here (I'm in the UK and we're stuck on 2.5.5  ) If someone could give me web access to their TiVo...

What error(s) do you get?


----------



## shutterfriend

LJ,

I will try again and post the error messages. One thing is on the main page you do not see the folders that are already on the TiVo. For example, I have groups for U2(wishlist), ER and do not see them in the drop down list only All programs. I will post screenshots.

Thanks.


LJ said:


> Bit difficult from here (I'm in the UK and we're stuck on 2.5.5  ) If someone could give me web access to their TiVo...
> 
> What error(s) do you get?


----------



## Fofer

shutterfriend said:


> LJ,
> 
> I will try again and post the error messages. One thing is on the main page you do not see the folders that are already on the TiVo. For example, I have groups for U2(wishlist), ER and do not see them in the drop down list only All programs. I will post screenshots.


I believe the folders seen/created by this module are totally seperate from the folders inherent in the TiVo (4.0+above) operating system.


----------



## shutterfriend

LJ,

When I try and create a new folder I get the following error message:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_folders '' 'set "action" "folders";set "sub" "create";'
extra switch pattern with no body, this may be due to a comment incorrectly placed outside of a switch body - see the "switch" documentation
while executing
"switch -exact -- $sub {
delete {	if { [llength $fldrinfo] > 0 } {
puts $chan "

Thanks.


----------



## TimTrace

Hi,

First, thank you very much LJ for continuing to discuss and support your module.

Is it possible to 1> rename the NPF button in the TWP button bar such that it says, "Now Showing", instead of, "Folders," and 2> change the "Now Showing" link on the "User Interface" screen so that NPF is called instead of the built-in TWP "Now Showing" module? I want UI consistency for my wife and kids, and having 2 different presentations of Now Showing doesn't get me there.

And, what did NPF do with my "View" links? Is this what all the fuss was about?

Best regards,

Tim ==


----------



## Markman07

Yes I noticed the same thing. Where did the View links go? I love the sorting module otherwise btw! Thanks a million.


----------



## Fofer

Markman07 said:


> Yes I noticed the same thing. Where did the View links go?


View links were never part of this module. When I asked about adding them earlier in this thread, LJ said we're on our own since it has to do with extraction.

Truth be told, since this module's folder structure doesn't mirror back to the TiVo, and since you can't use it's UI to view/stream video to a computer, I'm torn on it's usefulness.

As TimTrace requests, it would be nice if at least it replaced TiVoWebPlus's existing "Now Showing" list. And the "view" button is built in to TWP, so not sure why offering the same would be taboo here. It's reliant on a lot more hacks under the hood, that need not be discussed here.


----------



## jkrell

I am an airhead, I know, so forgive me for asking...

I don't see a link to download the folder module for TWP. Am I missing something? I see your other modules, just not this one.


----------



## Markman07

Yes I was just there and it doesn't appear to be available. 

Ok just cleaned off my glasses and same thing. hmmmmmmmmmmm

Ok I found it ...not under Tivowebplus but if I remember right it did work with TWP.


----------



## Fofer

I see it there

http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html

Scroll down to: "Now Playing with Sort and Folders"


----------



## SteelersFan

Fofer said:


> I see it there
> 
> http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html
> 
> Scroll down to: "Now Playing with Sort and Folders"


It's also included in either 1.3.1 or 1.4 bundle at this site. :up:


----------



## zbrowns

I recently zippered my 2 HDVR2 Directivos and everything is working perfectly! Networking, NCID, MRV, Music & Photos, TivoServer, TyTools for downloading recordings to the PC, and TWP Thanks to everyone!!

My question is about folders in TivoWebPlus-- They work fine in TWP but do they not show up in the NPL using the Tivo UI? Mine are not there...but maybe they aren't supposed to be???

Can someone tell me if there is any way of creating folders that will show up in the NPL on the actual Tivo?

Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9

There isn't (yet) a TWP module to do so, but check the post just a couple down from this one, for a command-line program to do so.

incidentally, it's written by the author of the zipper.


----------



## philt

Having not installed this hack, could anyone tell me whether it would allow creation of a folder that I could password protect (preferably even sight of names of contained programmes) from my children! If it doesn't allow this, is there any likelihood that it might do in the future? Many thanks, nosey Phil!


----------



## BTUx9

a common misunderstanding... this module only displays the NPL with folders under TWP... it doesn't change anything on the tivo.


----------



## philt

thanks BTUx9; is there any way to hide some recordings from the list on the tivo screen so it just occurs in a sort of hidden folder in tivoweb (my wife won't have long nowplaying lists whereas I like to hoard things I'll one day get round to watching)? Phil.


----------



## BTUx9

it is possible to set recordings to invisible.
2 problems:
1) I don't know of any existing tools that do so
2) You'd need to set them back via the tool in order to watch them (no way to access them via tivo UI, that is)


----------

